
Show HN: NeedProgrammer – Freelancers and gigs by city - mynmyn
https://needprogrammer.com/#/home/map
======
runin2k1
Very broken on Chrome Version 45.0.2454.101.

1) Enter city in search box, hit enter, nothing happens. 2) Enter city, select
from auto-suggest, zero results even when trying San Francisco which clearly
has results based on the initial load.

~~~
mynmyn
All fixed, thanks!

